# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Jeukende en branderige vagina

## Ziva

Ik heb al een paar dagen last van enorme jeuk aan mijn vagina en een pijnlijk en branderig gevoel...
Het is meer uiterlijk als innerlijk;mijn schaamlippen jeuken en het 'brandt' ook enorm,zo ook rond de ingang van mijn vagina en er net in..
Heb ik een schimmelinfectie of kan het zijn dat mijn 'flora' uit balans is?
Heeft er iemand tips voor me?
Ik wil eerst 'huismiddeltjes' proberen voor ik naar de dokter ga... :Embarrassment: 

Ziva

----------


## Nikky278

Het zou inderdaad een schimmelinfectie kunnen zijn. Maar het zou ook iets anders kunnen zijn, je zuurgraad zou verstoord kunnen zijn, veel soa's brengen ook deze klachten met zich mee. Maar wat het is, is alleen met zekerheid te zeggen als je even naar de huisarts gaat. Je kunt uiteraard eerst wat Lactacyd of Nivea-creme kunnen proberen, kijken of dat wat helpt. Maar als je klachten aanhouden zou ik als ik jou was toch even langs de huisarts gaan...

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Felice

Ik zou er inderdaad ook maar mee naar de huisarts gaan, eventueel kan deze een uitstrijkje maken, dan weet je het zeker. Maar het lijkt wel een schimmelinfectie. Heb je er vaker last van? Vaak is het dan nl. een terugkerend iets. Je hebt dan ook meer afscheiding. Soms volstaat een vaginale capsule inwendig in te brengen. (op recept) Succes! wel naar de dokter gaan hoor!

----------


## Ziva

De branderigheid en de jeuk zijn ver weg.....PFFFF...gelukkig!
Het zal idd een terugkerende schimmelinfectie geweest zijn(waar ik al in jaren geen last meer van had gehad?!?!),maar daar had ik gelukkig nog produkten voor.

Nu heb ik enkel nog een vervelend (schaaf)wondje/blaasje juist aan het begin van mijn vagina en dat is zo mogelijk NOG vervelender....
Maar dat zal vanzelf moeten genezen neem ik aan?

Calendulanzalf helpt te verzachten...iemand nog een goede tip voor me?

Bedankt voor de reacties...lief!
Ziva

----------


## Felice

Dit kan ook misschien een genitaal wratje zijn, of een klein wondje door sex of tampon. Oppassen met sex zou ik wel even zeggen en rust geven. eventueel toch naar de huisarts natuurlijk. Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal gelijk Felice!

waarschijnlijk klein wondje (door de jeuk?) ,dus even geen sex... :Frown:  en rust geven,eventueel insmeren???

Sterkte Ziva
Grtjs Ag

----------


## putman

Ik had vroeger heel veel last van schimmelinfecties.
Het enige wat hielp was stoppen met de pil omdat de pil via de darmen in het bloed gaat en zo de ontsteking ontstond. 
Nu heb ik een spiraal wat heel gemakkelijk is en niet meer in de darmen gaat. Ik gebruik geen lactacyt (prikt) enkel eucerin (bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar). Dit gebruik je als je vagina niet ontstoken is. Bij ontsteking neem je best dagelijks meerdere malen een zitbad met daarin stijfselbrokjes die je oplost in warm water (Rémy). Stijfsel wordt ook gebruikt om talfelkleden te strijken. Het is een ouderwets middel en het enige wat helpt. Op het moment dat ik voel dat mijn vagina ontsteekt, neem in enkele dagen zo'n zitbad.
Tip van mijn gynaecoloog na veel geprobeerde behandelingen met allerhande zalven en vaginale suppo's.
Nu was in mijn vagina enkel met warm water en soms met eucerin wasgel.
Als je inlegkruisjes gebruikt of maandverbanden, gebruik dan enkel deze uit katoen, geen plastic, want dit bevordert vocht en schimmelinfecties.

Groeten, putmanneke

----------

